# Exo terra for Aviculara aviculara



## Garth Vader (Jul 31, 2018)

My avic just molted and is now pretty darn big.  They've been in an Amac box for a long time, but now it is time to size up.  I would like to move them into their permanent enclosure and I'm thinking an Exo terra would be great and because I have a small-ish collection and I am extremely fussy about aesthetics, I don't mind spending the money on it.  This is my only arboreal, and probably will be for quite a while. 

So what's the best size?  I'm looking at the Nano/ tall which is 8x8x12 inches.  Yes?  Or no, too small? 

(note: I know for sure that this has been posted on here before but couldn't find the posts, so also feel free to link those since apparently I am not coming up with the right keyword combo or something... )

Edited to add: 
ALSO- I DIDN'T KILL MY AVIC and this was an impulsive pet store "rescue" 2 years ago.  SO just have to share that because we see so many dying avic posts on here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jul 31, 2018)

I think I have the nano tall...


----------



## basin79 (Jul 31, 2018)

I keep my adult female Caribena versicolor in the tall nano (8x8x12). I've just modified the lid to cover the mesh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 31, 2018)

That size is fine. I raise lots of avics in the smaller 8x8 exo teras. No kid mods required.


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 31, 2018)

You guys are fantastic and responded so quickly!  I'm gonna order the Nano tall today 

I do plan to replace the screen top, of course.  No spider of mine will be losing fuzzy legs in a screen, by golly.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jul 31, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> You guys are fantastic and responded so quickly!  I'm gonna order the Nano tall today
> 
> I do plan to replace the screen top, of course.  No spider of mine will be losing fuzzy legs in a screen, by golly.


Mine already incorporated the mesh of the screen on her web design.

If I get the chance I'll try the cloth method of covering the mesh. 

It sounds like that will keep the airflow going better.


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 31, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Mine already incorporated the mesh of the screen on her web design.
> 
> If I get the chance I'll try the cloth method of covering the mesh.
> 
> It sounds like that will keep the airflow going better.


Yeah, I barely see mine.  They are in a web hammock at the top pretty much all the time!  I'm sure it will be the same when I move them over.  
Airflow is a good point.  My Ts live in a glass case and it is not airtight by any means, but it doesn't exactly help with air flow.  If I do a fiberglass replacement, I will definitely give it a lotta holes for airflow!


----------



## basin79 (Jul 31, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> Yeah, I barely see mine.  They are in a web hammock at the top pretty much all the time!  I'm sure it will be the same when I move them over.
> Airflow is a good point.  My Ts live in a glass case and it is not airtight by any means, but it doesn't exactly help with air flow.  If I do a fiberglass replacement, I will definitely give it a lotta holes for airflow!


This is what I did for my exo terra lids. Really easy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## boina (Jul 31, 2018)

The 'funny' rating is for the Edit, of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 31, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> You guys are fantastic and responded so quickly!  I'm gonna order the Nano tall today
> 
> I do plan to replace the screen top, of course.  No spider of mine will be losing fuzzy legs in a screen, by golly.


Get pics on replacement lid & how to build them. I can’t afford exo terra until I find a job, can you find them cheaper used? There like $100 at my pet supplies


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Jul 31, 2018)

£30-34 for a nano, shop around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jul 31, 2018)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Get pics on replacement lid & how to build them. I can’t afford exo terra until I find a job, can you find them cheaper used? There like $100 at my pet supplies


I got a wide low I think it is for $79 shipped, and I think I paid $24 for the nano tall at a local mom and pop shop.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 31, 2018)

basin79 said:


> This is what I did for my exo terra lids. Really easy.


Definitely the best way to go about it.nice video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 1, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> So what's the best size? I'm looking at the Nano/ tall which is 8x8x12 inches. Yes? Or no, too small?


Yeah, I keep my SAM & AF C. versicolor in them, I haven't bothered to mod the lids for theirs.



Bipolar Spider said:


> £30-34 for a nano, shop around


OP isn't in the UK though. Cheapest I can find is £39 for a nano tall shipped.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Aug 1, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> OP isn't in the UK though. Cheapest I can find is £39 for a nano tall shipped.


.. my point being if you convert $100 seems a bit much. 

 Pets@Home just finished doing an offer of £34 (just ordered 8 from them at this price) and free delivery to their store. 

Internet reptile do them for £34 and if you order over £50 it's free delivery.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 1, 2018)

Bipolar Spider said:


> Pets@Home just finished doing an offer of £34 (just ordered 8 from them at this price) and free delivery to their store.


I had a few of them from there at £35 delivered to my door, they've gone up to £39 now.



Bipolar Spider said:


> Internet reptile do them for £34 and if you order over £50 it's free delivery.


Every time I've ordered from them something's been missing.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 1, 2018)

@Garth Vader this is my lass in her nano tall. It's only recently she's webbed up outside her cork bark so I can't open the door anymore. Thankfully exo's have lids. 

Phone pics but you get the idea. 

Front







Top 







Top with lid







Back

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69 (Aug 6, 2018)

How thick is the acrylic you guys are using on the ExoTerra Nano or ExoTerra Small? I haven't used my Nano's yet.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Aug 6, 2018)

viper69 said:


> How thick is the acrylic you guys are using on the ExoTerra Nano or ExoTerra Small? I haven't used my Nano's yet.


I need to get to home depot, it looks like they stock 1/8" and some thinner of other types of material.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 6, 2018)

viper69 said:


> How thick is the acrylic you guys are using on the ExoTerra Nano or ExoTerra Small? I haven't used my Nano's yet.


The only one I bothered to mod uses 3mm thick acrylic

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 7, 2018)

viper69 said:


> How thick is the acrylic you guys are using on the ExoTerra Nano or ExoTerra Small? I haven't used my Nano's yet.


I'm sure I went with 2mm so I could put holes in them with my soldering iron easier. The recess in the lids is decent though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Aug 16, 2018)

basin79 said:


> This is what I did for my exo terra lids. Really easy.


I will be doing it this weekend and then moving my avic!  This video was really helpful.  

Also, I like your accent!  I just googled Lancashire accent to learn more.  Are you from North Lancashire?  I wish I had a cool accent like yours, instead of talking like a nasally, overly polite weirdo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ava (Aug 23, 2018)

Actually glad I found this thread. Been looking for similiar imformation on nano tanks for avics. I Been told by pet store that they are too small for avics. I use the bigger exo terra aboreal at the moment but considering down grading to nanos. Since they don’t seem to take much use of the space and prefer to remain in the webbing.


----------



## Garth Vader (Aug 23, 2018)

Well I moved my avic into the exo Terra.  All is well. Seems a bit big for my avicbut they gave more growing to do.  Despite all the foliage I put out, the little bugger is hanging out on the glass sides.  Oh well.  They will eventually settle in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Aug 24, 2018)

Just came across this thread - very pretty enclosures in here .

However that's soo expensive. I can get a no name glass terra at that size with front and top ventilation for under 20 Euro around here...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Aug 24, 2018)

boina said:


> Just came across this thread - very pretty enclosures in here .
> 
> However that's soo expensive. I can get a no name glass terra at that size with front and top ventilation for under 20 Euro around here...


I know.  It was a bit of an investment.  But- I only have one arboreal and my taranrtula cabinet IS officially full.  

i am very envious of you Europeans because those glass enclosures you can get are cheap and really nice!  And your access to decent and affordable healthcare!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Aug 24, 2018)

boina said:


> Just came across this thread - very pretty enclosures in here .
> 
> However that's soo expensive. I can get a no name glass terra at that size with front and top ventilation for under 20 Euro around here...


I paid $24 = 20 euro for mine, and that was at a local pet store without shopping around for better prices.


----------



## StampFan (Aug 24, 2018)

Don't forget about the Bugariums -- much less expensive, 8X8X11.  They might not be front opening but they are less expensive for similar size.


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice enclosure. This exo terra terrariums are really good looking, but the price... If I would like to provide this to every T I have it would be thousands of $

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Aug 27, 2018)

Guys I made this lovely enclosure and my fuzzy butthead of an Avic is hanging out on the bare glass- avoiding ALL of the lovely leaves, flowers, and driftwood.  It even started WEBBING on the BARE GLASS.  

COME ON NOW.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 28, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> Guys I made this lovely enclosure and my fuzzy butthead of an Avic is hanging out on the bare glass- avoiding ALL of the lovely leaves, flowers, and driftwood.  It even started WEBBING on the BARE GLASS.


Avics do what they want.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## SDCustom78 (Oct 8, 2018)

I just paid 34 US dollars per enclosure for  8x8x12 nanos. Just as a heads up, after pricing even the smallest sheets of plexi at home depot/lowes etc etc "which werent small or cheap", I found the dollar store carrys cheap picture frames for a buck a piece "need to use 8x10 size to fit the nano tops and cut them to size" but they are cheap because instead of glass they use plexi for the fronts of the frames. Its not really thick plexi but it doesnt have to be because it isnt structural being the top and its supported by the plastic frame once secured. Its super easy to solder through "i wouldnt trust drilling" and a much cheaper option seeing 1 dollar for 1 enclosure as opposed to buying a large sheet which isnt needed unless you have A LOT of tops to make. The idea of putting material/fabric over the screen works, but it also blocks the view from the top as well. To each their own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono (Oct 9, 2018)

SDCustom78 said:


> I just paid 34 US dollars per enclosure for  8x8x12 nanos. Just as a heads up, after pricing even the smallest sheets of plexi at home depot/lowes etc etc "which werent small or cheap", I found the dollar store carrys cheap picture frames for a buck a piece "need to use 8x10 size to fit the nano tops and cut them to size" but they are cheap because instead of glass they use plexi for the fronts of the frames. Its not really thick plexi but it doesnt have to be because it isnt structural being the top and its supported by the plastic frame once secured. Its super easy to solder through "i wouldnt trust drilling" and a much cheaper option seeing 1 dollar for 1 enclosure as opposed to buying a large sheet which isnt needed unless you have A LOT of tops to make. The idea of putting material/fabric over the screen works, but it also blocks the view from the top as well. To each their own.


Great tip!   How do you cut them to size?


----------



## basin79 (Jan 17, 2019)

Garth Vader said:


> I will be doing it this weekend and then moving my avic!  This video was really helpful.
> 
> Also, I like your accent!  I just googled Lancashire accent to learn more.  Are you from North Lancashire?  I wish I had a cool accent like yours, instead of talking like a nasally, overly polite weirdo.


I wasn't being rude. I honestly never saw the notification. 

I'm from the north west so basically yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Nalley (Jan 17, 2019)

This has been very informative .I recently had to deal with an ant incursion so since I had already tore the web from the lid to clean everything, I took the time to correct the lid issue though I might need to do something better, Due to the decrease in airflow the humidity has risen substantially .Just fyi, maybe put more holes than i did or bigger ones. Also i plan to get a command soap dish for the water I read on here that avics like the water up high .


----------

